# Putter project, the "Cunningham"



## JoeSixPack74 (Sep 9, 2014)

I have not posted in a while as I have been distracted.  My friends got me into a golf association called the MGA.  That is the Mediocre Golf Association.  It is for mid to high handy cap golfers.  Anyways I have spent the past several months playing about 20 rounds of golf.  Even broke 100 with a 97 on a hard course.  Well anyways I have qualified for the world championship in Las Vegas.  Trust me that is not as impressive as it sounds.  So anyways I have taken to study golf technology.  There is a lot to it.  Drivers, hybrids and irons are a bit out of the reach of a home machinist.  However the putter is not.  This is one of the most unregulated clubs in the USGA.  In fact there really is no rules on how a putter is to be constructed.  So here I go with my putter.  It is modeled after the highly successful PING Anser 2 putter.  Back in the 1950's this design was scratched out on a record jacket.  It is one of the most duplicated putters in golf history.  Custom milled putters of this style can range from $200-800+ dollars.  I am just doing this for fun.  

So I am starting with a block of 1018 CRS 1" x 1.25" x 4.65".  This will be milled down to 0.875" x 1.125" x 4.5".  Thus this is where I start.  A cad drawing and a block of steel and two new 1/2 4 flute cutters.




And here it is during the milling to bring it down to 0.875.




As to why I am calling this the "Cunningham".  My first tournament I played the chapter leader thought my last name was "Cunningham" which it is not.  I have a German last name.  Well anyways it stuck so that is my nickname.  I have been called WAY worse in my lifetime.  These are a great group of guys so it is fine.  :0


----------



## JoeSixPack74 (Sep 9, 2014)

Here is a video of a facing cut of the bottom of the putter on my X2 mill.  900 RPM and hand crank.  Will be retrofitting with power feed after this project.

[video=youtube;NWjM2E2au4Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWjM2E2au4Y[/video]


----------



## Hardly (Sep 21, 2014)

Good luck at the MGA world championship. If you have a chance please post some pic's of your finished putter and may the spirit of Karsten Solheim be there to guide you if you need some help.


----------

